

Now you don't need a pill to remember your pills - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27083_3-10322710-247.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
amalcon
From the article: _The Boston Globe profiled this gadget over the weekend
(price tag is $77.50 plus a $29.95 monthly subscription charge), and the
accompanying video is worth a watch. You kind of have to see Maya to believe
her._

What's the subscription fee for? None of the services this thing provides need
human intervention or a central server (except the e-mail, but this does not
need to be THEIR server). The costs should be entirely development and
production of the physical device. Why does a subscription model make any
sense?

------
sanj
Whoa. A much, much simpler version:

<http://www.rxvitality.com/>

~~~
thinkzig
I don't know if I'd say simpler. It's different, and both have their pros and
cons.

I think it would depend on how many different pills you're taking at once. For
me, I liked the way the Maya was laid out in a grid. It makes it easier to see
the big picture.

------
andrewvc
$80 for a pillbox is pushing it, but I can see the value in this product. But
a $30/mo subscription fee? That's ridiculous.

If you pushed me, I could see $5/mo, maybe, but $30 is just silly.

